

If Google and Facebook were cities - viswanathk
http://viswanathsblog.blogspot.com/2012/03/if-google-and-facebook-were-cities.html

======
killnine
Interesting. Do color-coded layers have meaning?

~~~
kibwen
They seem to be colored according to element. For example, yellow are images,
blue are anchors, and various shades of red are structural elements of tables:

<http://i.imgur.com/T1w77.png>

(Look at all those tables, Hacker News! For shame.)

~~~
viswanathk
Yep exactly :D

